# Are there Counterfeit Honda eu300is in the market place?



## fake_usa (Apr 5, 2018)

Looking to buy a used Honda eu3000is inverter generator. While looking on Craigslist I always come across "New in Box" eu3000is units. A lot of time the sellers say they have a few of them. I'm skeptical about these units. They never have a receipts so I'm assuming you can not register them. I spoke to one of the sellers on the phone and started asking him a lot of questions like where is he getting these from, are they stolen or illegal, etc... All he would saw was they are not stolen but he wouldn't tell me where he gets them from so cheep. He said if he told me how he got them then I would do the same thing. I started thinking maybe they are purchased through a site like alibaba. There were some sellers listing eu3000is on there, I even contacted one, they said 1 unit shipped would be $1400 and if I bought 4 or more the price would be $700 per unit. (whaaat!!??) I know this could be a total different scam in itself but I just curious what the **** is going on here! I'm starting to think I might be safer just buying a used one from a sell who can prove it was purchased and an authorized dealer.


What do you guys think, could there be counterfeit clones for sale out there? I scoured the web and I can't find any talk about this.
Thanks,


----------

